# Finally gave in and bought a USAT docksider, and a question.



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Bought my AML 0-6-0 switcher first and love it.

Could not resist the deal from Al Kramer at the SWGRS, so bought a USAT docksider.

Anyone know what the socket in the back (under coal load) is for? Says IN_POWER, small 2 pin connector. Right under coal load, so would be a bad place to feed power, right between switches. There is a mating plug with a black and red wire provided in the bag along with the track magnets.

Also, for your pleasure (







) a video of the sound system is provided.

Thanks, Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

That sounds like it came from the St Trinians drum band. YUK!!!


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That's just awful! What were they thinking? The bell is ok, but the rest of it--that chuff is just astonishingly bad. 

I've been thinking about buying one for a long time now, but one of the things that stops me is that it's needlessly over-complicated with stuff I'd just pull out==the whole sound system, the reed switches, and then uh oh, the sound system is connected to the lights in some way. All that stuff would have to be tossed. And I can't help wondering how much less it would have cost without the horrible sound system. 

It is a nice looking loco though


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I was prepared for poor quality sound, but the double chuff at low speeds is poor. As you might guess, it will be surgically excised. 

But still looking for anyone with more experience with that connector on the board, mostly of curiosity. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The buzzer sounds like my father's clothes dryer, the double chuff sounds like shoes in same said dryer. 

Apart fom that, these diecast beasts do look impressive in person. Ditto to the Lionel 3 rail O docksider. And both have the weight of uranium.


----------



## Mike M (Jan 3, 2008)

The plug in back is for trailing battery car hook up 
Mike


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, we'll throw in absolutely free, a calypso rhythm section and disco lights, plus the lovesick moose call, low voltage buzzer, the track magnets, two Ginsu knives and the collectible box ... now how much would you pay? 

....Not a [email protected] thing, Mr. Popeil.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, pulled it apart:










So, I can trace what the socket in the back does... nice flywheel, construction very nice... weird electronics. The top board seems to have some chips that store the bell whistle, and the noise that passes for chuff.

Guess what? It has a mechanical "puffer"... there's a gear that runs from the first axle, has 2 magnets to trigger the chuff and a rod near the periphery that moves a piston in the housing below the smoke unit...




Funny, this feature is not even advertised.


More pictures and videos on my Docksider page: 


*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai.../docksider* 


Regards, Greg


----------



## Dave H (Jan 5, 2008)

What was the price? 

They pull alot of cars. 
Run Great. 
Look Good. 

USA Trains "struck out" on the Lousy sound system. 

The CHUFF is Annoying. 

I'm with you, the sound HAS to GO. 

Check out all their videos, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMKt9VRVbCc 


Thanks Greg, for the video & info. 

You have really helped, with your web site.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That's interesting--the "puffer" is a good feature. I wonder if you could keep it and sync it to a qsi decoder? I assume you'll be looking into that.


----------



## tadw (Apr 12, 2010)

Great info on the docksider here and on your website. Thanks for posting. 

Tom


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The hall effect sensor should be easy to use as a chuff trigger input. The chuffs are mechanically timed to match the "puffs". So the sync is perfect. I'll try to get some close in pictures, but it will be fun. Probably the most fun will be throwing out those electronics. Also, it looks like a larger oval speaker can be fitted. 

More to come in the future, but I'm happier about the purchase. The price was $350, total out the door from Al Kramer at the BTS show. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,
I was told by USA Tech Spt. that the plug is to connect DC power for testing. They did not indicate if the track is issolated when using the plug. My Docksider does not seem to have the double chuff. However, the chuff is still irritating and a dissappointment. Another problem on my Docksider is that only the USA magnets seem to trip the reed switches. I am told that LGB or Radio Shack magnets should work, but that is not my experience.

I am considering installing a QSI in the docksider. A choice of ether track or battery powered operation when finished is prefered. It is good news finding out that the puffing smoke unit should work independantly of the existing sound unit. 

JimC.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually, I don't believe I indicated the intertwining of the electronics yet. 

I intend to go QSI, but first, I need to either isolate the hall effect circuitry so I can use it to trigger a chuff input or make a new circuit. 

Second, the smoke unit logic seems to be on one of the boards, and I have not fully characterized it yet, but it has 3 leads... looks like it has a regulated 2.5 volt supply and a sense resistor. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well if you go with the QSI you should be able to sink the chuff with the smoke. Later RJD


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone else liking that BIG flywheel? I bet it runs well Greg?


----------



## Dave H (Jan 5, 2008)

Greg Greg Greg, 

Why STOP at one, 

Your Docksde can have friend: http://cgi.ebay.com/USA-TRAINS-CANA...ewItem&pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item1c132fac2b 

Have fun, keep us up to date on your engine. 

I wish the others in my club were as Knowledgeable as you. 

Thank you Dave


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Greg, 

Thanks so much for the videos and info on this beastie. I tried to find decent sound clips a while back but couldn't. I was trying to find prototypical sound clips too but also had no luck. Phoenix is supposed to have an 0-6-0 docksider but the web site said the actual clip wasn't available, although the one that played sounded plausible to my untrained ear: http://www.phoenixsound.com/library/am_steam.html 

I'm using a mylocosound in my little Piko and it is fine for that little engine (chuff is much better), even if I wish I could control the bell directly. 

Damn that AKramer, I have bought too much from him on ebay! Must resist... Must resist... Why is my wife walking in here with a frying pan?... OUCH! 

russ


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

You had to buy a question?

How odd, they just come to me for free


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

USA 0-6-0 is the best! Mine will pull 40 cars and of course I DCS'd it & installed KD's.


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chuck*

*How about showing us some under the covers 8x10's PLEASE..
and a little live action smoke would go good with some coffee
on a rainy Sunday morning....aaahhhh.....*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You know Chuck, when I opened mine and saw the flywheel, I immediately thought, hmm, Chuck must have been pleased! 

I'm planning on removing that switch board and getting a larger oval speaker in there, have you considered that? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Did some more work on the dockside, investigating the smoke unit and the electronics. 

The smoke unit has a thermistor in it attached to the heating element, so that part of the circuitry needs to stay. 

I found 2 small sound processor IC's that make up the sound system, inexpensive parts that can run reliably at 3 volts. I may find a way to pull that out and give to someone to play with. 

I also determined the capacity of the smoke unit by filling the reservoir and then using a syringe to draw the fluid out and measure it, 1 cc is a good number, it holds 1.5 cc when filled to the brim without the wick in it. 

Updated details on my site under MOTIVE POWER...USAT...DOCKSIDER 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Greg,*[/i]
* The plug is actually jumper cable's. If it doesn't start, you hook it up to you car battery.







Rex*[/i]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Rex! 

I did what you said... it ran really fast until the loco took up the slack with the 30 pound battery car. 

Then it went dead stop. A bunch of smoke came out and then all was quiet. 

Did I do something wrong? 

Greg


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*You where suposed to put take the battery out of the car and put it on a flat car*


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,
Have you done any more experimenting on the Docksider? Are you going to put a QSI in it?

JimC.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By pimanjc on 04 Jul 2010 03:55 PM 
Greg,
Have you done any more experimenting on the Docksider? Are you going to put a QSI in it?

JimC.



Jim, I think Greg is waiting on the new DCS boards to arrive HE HE HE


----------

